
Amazon Confirms Plans for Store Under New Grocery Brand - t23
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-11/amazon-confirms-plans-for-store-under-new-grocery-brand
======
dalfonso
My bet is this will be very similar to Walmart Neighborhood Market. About the
size of a drug store, will stock grocery essentials, and will have lower
prices than traditional grocery stores (Safeway/VONS, Ralphs, Albertsons, QFC,
etc.)

A store like this might allow them to more cost effectively fulfill small
items (deodorant, a pack of pens, batteries, aspirin, candy bars, etc.) by
shipping from the store to your home.

~~~
nihonde
The big innovation of 7/11 Japan that launched the convenience store craze in
Japan was keeping as much stock as possible in lots of retail outlets and
ready at point of sale instead of in warehouses.

~~~
helen___keller
for what it's worth I think a lot of the convenience store craze in Japan
_also_ comes from Japanese cities being very dense and heavily walked. Most of
the states lives in a sparsely built suburban environment, using cars for most
or all transportation, making it very easy and often preferable to hit up the
nearest big box.

In Japan you're almost guaranteed a konbini between you and your destination,
and this makes it easy and pleasant to dip in for a snack, breakfast while
walking to the train, etc. This is only economically feasible in a dense
environment with a LOT of nearby shoppers, particularly considering land costs
in Tokyo.

(I saw a good article at some point how a lot of small-town and rural
convenience stores in japan _aren 't_ economically feasible and they struggle
to keep the lights on as corporate demands unreasonable amenities like being
open 24/7)

------
jt2190
Here's what we know:

* Will open in the Woodland Hills neighborhood of Los Angeles, 2008 median household income was USD 93,720 [1]. I don't expect a discount-type store.

* The Wall Street Journal says they're working on more stores, but this is the only one that Amazon has confirmed. Personally, I see this as more of an experiment at this point, even if a few more store open with this format.

* Amazon is obsessed with the last-mile(s), in particular on same-day delivery. (Witness their last earnings report.) I'd look at this store as a test-bed for last-mile/same-day... Perhaps they'll double or triple the size of the Amazon Fresh areas over what we see now in Whole Foods, for example.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodland_Hills,_Los_Angeles#Po...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodland_Hills,_Los_Angeles#Population)

------
WheelsAtLarge
This is one of their requirements for Grocery Associate

"You are comfortable working in a physical environment. You have the ability
to lift up to 49 pounds and be on your feet for a shift, up to 10 hours at a
time with or without reasonable accommodation"

They sure don't sugar coat it.

"We are hiring for full-time, part-time, and flex-time positions. Pay starts
at $15.35 per hour with benefits available."

At least they have benefits.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
$15/hr with benefits (before any raises/promotions) across 2 people is higher
than the median household income in Broward County, Florida.

[https://embed.datausa.io/profile/geo/broward-county-
fl/](https://embed.datausa.io/profile/geo/broward-county-fl/)

~~~
paxys
This store is in LA, not Broward County, Florida.

~~~
Ididntdothis
I guess they could commute from there and take advantage of high wages in LA
and low cost of living in Florida.

------
mc32
I hope it’s doesn't copy “Amazon Basics”. Cus that stuff is worse than no
frills brands. It’s okay for things where you have to actively sabotage
something to make it poorly like wire shelves or something, but anything where
cheapness shows up it’s like a cheap suit from J.C. Penney’s. <<shudder>>

~~~
m463
On the other hand, buying toilet paper at whole foods sucks.

(maybe that will change - post amazon, I noticed whole foods selling cheerios)

~~~
mc32
Are they carrying proper OTC medicines now? I don’t even bother looking
because it’s mostly herbal and pseudo medicines. I just want some freaking
cold medcine but noooo it’s gotta be “natural”.

~~~
ianmcgowan
The one near us has ibuprofen now, and they don’t look at you like you’re
killing the planet for asking for it.

------
duncan-donuts
This should be interesting. I’m sure they learned some things from the Whole
Foods acquisition that should allow them to be competitive with Walmart and
friends. Has amazon ever done well with any sort of B&M?

------
purplezooey
Nothing's going to be left of retail except pet foods, Michael's and services
like haircuts clinics.

------
Nataz75
coolo

------
yalogin
My only question is will these damn stores be out in the open with cameras
recording everyone that walks by or will they be inside four walls?

